# First time with fry



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

Wow it has been a while since I have been on here!

Anyways, my 28 gallon now has three mollies (1 male, 2 female [one of the females is a balloon molly]) and 3 zebra danios (2 of them are glofish and they are both females, and then the other is a regular zebra danio and is a male).

When I bought the second female molly it was pregnant. It had some babies early yesterday morning. When I woke up and found them, I took some of the gravel out of the 28 and put it in a little 1 gallon tank I have. I took a small fake plant out as well and put it in there. I managed to get 8 molly fry in there, and somehow a little danio as well as some kind of algae eater which is very small. I did have a pleco in there at one time but it died months ago. 

So this 1 gallon tank, it doesn't have a filter or heater. The light on it keeps it warm enough, but I almost worry it might get too warm. I have an air stone in there just below the surface of the water. 

What should I do? I am feeding them regular flake food that I crushed into almost a powder. How often should I feed them? Should I feed them something else? Should I buy a bigger tank (one with a filter, obviously not one that would suck them up, but maybe a little under gravel, or a sponge)? What do I need to do?

When I first put them in there they were pretty active, but they only swim around a little now. I really don't know how I would do water changes because it is so small. But if I got a tank now with a filter, it would still have to be cycled... anyways I need all the tips I can get...


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

Anyone? Now I remember why I stopped getting on this forum...


----------



## 920kikipuff (Aug 3, 2011)

I maintain my 1 1/2 gal tank by doing frequent small water changes. I prepare the water in a gallon jug (with salt and water conditioner) at least 1 day ahead and keep it near the tank so it's at least close to the right temp, maybe a little cooler. I use a plastic cup which at one time came with a Betta and I just bail a couple cupfuls of water out about every other day, then replace it with the prepared water.
You can feed fry as often as once every 2 hrs, tho I usually feed mine between 2-5 times a day. I feed less as they mature. I usually do the same as you and feed crushed dry food. Once they are about 2 or 3 months old (depending on their size) I feed brine shrimp once or twice a week. I've heard of people feeding bloodworms also, tho I never have.
As far as the heater goes, I don't have one in any of my tanks. They are usually too warm if anything. As long as the temp doesn't drop more than a couple of degrees over night, they should be fine.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Personally they would have been better staying in the main tank since you have enough plants for hiding. A small tank like that is subject to being very unstable.



> Anyone? Now I remember why I stopped getting on this forum


You need to learn a little more patience. Not everyone on the forum can answer your question or to shy to answer so it might take a little while for someone to come online to help you.


----------

